# How old is the puppy?



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Today we went to Petco with Sophie and yet again someone asked: "How old is the puppy?" There we stood a little confused .....ummmmm 20 months!  It is the most asked question when we take Sophie out and about with us. 

I was just wondering, has anyone asked you about your grown up/almost grown up Vs the same question: "Is that a puppy?" I am not complaining and I certainly think that Sophie's puppy face will come in handy one day when she gets into trouble!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Well Dozer is almost 17 mos and we always get asked about HIM, "how old is SHE?". So not only does he look like a pup, but a girl Pup. Even when he still had they boys two months ago. But he waivers between 38-40 lbs so he's not exactly a studly dog. Definately the cutest dog I've ever seen though.  I never posted a pic though cuz I use my phone and it won't let me from here.


----------



## MAPLEBABY (Jun 26, 2011)

We have the exact opposite problem to dozer's.. My maple is the prettiest girl in town in my biased eyes but people keep asking me "how old is your BOY?" I said "SHE just turned 9 months old. SHE is a big GIRL now." then they go "HE is really cute." hmm.. do people not see the bright hot pink collar and matching leash that I carefully chose to make it clear? Next thing I should try is a little pink bow tie on her forehead or something like that..


----------



## Jazzdog (Dec 22, 2011)

Our recently deceased girl, Jazz, was still getting referred to as a puppy when she was 10 years old. She had just started to grow some grey hairs on her chin, but otherwise looked fit an trim. 

Mostly people would ask "how old is your puppy" while she was chasing tennis balls non-stop at the park. Spoke with countless people who were surprised she was as old as she was. Had that joyful puppy enthusiasm up till the end. 

Our new boy, Cooper, is only 12 weeks, but we're trying to enjoy the puppy stage as long possible.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

MAPLEBABY said:


> We have the exact opposite problem to dozer's.. My maple is the prettiest girl in town in my biased eyes but people keep asking me "how old is your BOY?" I said "SHE just turned 9 months old. SHE is a big GIRL now." then they go "HE is really cute." hmm.. do people not see the bright hot pink collar and matching leash that I carefully chose to make it clear? Next thing I should try is a little pink bow tie on her forehead or something like that..


Ugh... I know what you mean! I used to put a bright pink harness on Riley and people would still ask how old "he" was. I did find that painting her front nails purple worked really well. Interesting how people will notice nail polish before they notice a pink harness. :


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Kobi definitely still has the puppy look at 17 months... I wouldn't be surprised if he still looks like a puppy at 5 years. He definitely acts like he will never grow up


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

I was just talking to a dog trainer who commented that he can almost always gauge how old a dog is -- except with Vs. He said that he had been watching a V running in the park and said to its owner, "18 months?"...but the V turned out to be 11.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Kian will be 3 years old in March, he's 50lbs and he still gets referred to as a puppy or sometimes as 'she'  

When he gets the "she" I usually give him the okay to attack


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Jasper just turned 1 about a week ago. He's got a rather delicately-featured face, and when he came home it was with a purple collar. He got mistaken for a girl a lot back then. Less so now, though. By face alone, he does look much younger than he is.

For 50 pounds he still looks pretty dainty, actually--all long, muscly legs (I would kill for this dog's physical fitness). I hope his chest fills out a little bit more, but then maybe that would make his face look out of proportion!


----------



## MAPLEBABY (Jun 26, 2011)

Crazy said:


> Kian will be 3 years old in March, he's 50lbs and he still gets referred to as a puppy or sometimes as 'she'
> 
> When he gets the "she" I usually give him the okay to attack



Lol. I have similar tricks. If maple jumps up on people who called her a boy, I passively say 'no~??' you know the type of non threatening no 



Ugh... I know what you mean! I used to put a bright pink harness on Riley and people would still ask how old "he" was. I did find that painting her front nails purple worked really well. Interesting how people will notice nail polish before they notice a pink harness. 
[/quote]

Thanks for the great tip. I might try doggy pedicure!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Sophie gets the "HE", too  How old is he? What's his name? He's such a cute puppy! .....grrrrr  So, when I answer I put a big emphasis on SHE!


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

HA! I get asked ALL THE TIME "How old is he?" and Pippa has a PURPLE collar!!!! Come on! ;D

Glad to hear my V is not the only one.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Sophie's collar has pretty flowers on it!


----------



## Jazzdog (Dec 22, 2011)

I used to get annoyed when people would say "he" with our female. But now that I have a boy, I find myself saying "he" or "him" to other dogs as well. I think most people are just used to calling other dogs by the same sex as their dog, and is more of habit then actually visually determining the sex of the dog.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The only one I get that comment on is my little Lucy. She is almost 2 and 39lbs of pure energy. I don't worry about it. When she is standing next to my other two she is quite a bit smaller. My male is almost 60 lbs and looks like a body builder. My other female weighs 51 lbs and has a softer feminine head.


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

Yup, we get this all the time, too, with our Lulu, who just turned 2. She's only 40lb and stands 22 inches so she's on the smaller end of the scale. But when she's being a total dink and someone makes a puppy comment, I absolutely go with it. "Yup, she's still a puppy, lots of energy, we're still working on manners". Not a lie really .

Lots of people refer to her as "he" which also drives me nuts especially since she's really delicate looking with a very pretty feminine head. She's also always decked out in pink or purple to drive the point home, but most people don't notice .


----------

